# Pet urn



## gman2431 (Feb 12, 2017)

Recently lost my best friend to cancer and wanted to make something special for him.

To say this dog and I have been through a lot together in the last 12yrs is an understatement...

Through all the ups and downs there was never one time he judged me when many did... I guess that's the true definition of man's best friend.

Since day one this dog was a chewer...




 


Out of all his favorite things to chew on the one that really got him going was cherry trees. I cut a lot of them for firewood and while cutting limbs he was known for dragging off whole branches and just laying back chewing on them.

In his passing I felt it was only appropriate to make his urn from his favorite wood... Cherry burl about 6 tall and 7 wide with an oil finish


 
And lastly one of my favorite pics of him at my moms house. We loaded my 80 year old grandma and him in my mom's car for a pic one day when she first got it. Grandma has bad dementia but still remembers taking him for a ride in the drop top that day (there was no chance mom was letting that happen...)

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 13


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 12, 2017)

Very nice tribute...we all love our dogs. Beautiful piece. What is the center band?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Feb 12, 2017)

Very nice piece. The bond we form with our dogs, or any pet for that matter, is very special. Sorry for your loss.
Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 12, 2017)

That's a beautiful form! Sorry about the pup... that's a tough thing to swallow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 12, 2017)

Dogs are always glad to see you. They will always make any day better.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Very nice tribute...we all love our dogs. Beautiful piece. What is the center band?



The band is black pepper and epoxy. Since I dont have a lathe big enough to put a hollowing rig on I got I made this in two pieces. I first made a close shape then parted it in half at the line and hollowed each piece separately. After that I glued em back together and did final shaping and removing of the top tenon. Bought a new Japanese saw today at woodcraft to remove bottom tenon and sanded that with a palm sander. Its a totally sealed piece.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 12, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> The band is black pepper and epoxy. Since I dont have a lathe big enough to put a hollowing rig on I got I made this in two pieces. I first made a close shape then parted it in half at the line and hollowed each piece separately. After that I glued em back together and did final shaping and removing of the top tenon. Bought a new Japanese saw today at woodcraft to remove bottom tenon and sanded that with a palm sander. Its a totally sealed piece.



that's pretty darn clever! And quite beautiful, you did a great job!

Sorry for your loss. Dogs are the most loyal friends we will ever have.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 12, 2017)

It's always tough to loose one of our furry companions. I have a dog of 14 years in a box on my dresser, lost others and had to put some down, always hurts, but I'll never be without animals around me. One of my cats is sitting on my chest and purring away as I type this. I have always had dogs and cats at the same time, just no time for a dog right now, wouldn't be fair to the dog.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 13, 2017)

That looks great Cody. And good job on the band. 
Sorry about you pooch....

I need to make one for my dog, Loki. She's been sitting in a tin box waiting patiently on a shelf....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 13, 2017)

Very Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 13, 2017)

Great pics and nice work on the Urn! I feel your pain, my dog had to be put down cause of cancer last summer.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Feb 13, 2017)

Sorry for your loss but nice tribute and piece. I've got a big chunk of hrb I thought about using when that day comes for my dog, will be one awful time turning that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 13, 2017)

That's a beautiful tribute!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Feb 14, 2017)

Beautiful urn Cody!!! Beautiful dog as well! Sorry to hear about that. Thank you for sharing this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 19, 2017)

Thats awesome sir

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Feb 27, 2017)

Sad, yet beautiful. I feel your loss. Not many of us can get that kind of appreciation and gesture. 
Beautiful wood, Cody.
Loris

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

